# JTM, Cell Phones and War



## Blake Bowden (May 7, 2009)

Nothing like being in the car and receiving this text message:

"You have been attacked by JTM"

And not being able to do a darn thing. Thanks Brother HAHA


----------



## owls84 (May 8, 2009)

I had the same email. Problem is I attacked and attacked. Guess I am but meer weakling. My army continues to just get pummeled.


----------



## JTM (May 11, 2009)

i've played these games quite a bit in the past.  not this particular one, but something similar.

and in case anyone is considering it... let it be known:

*Available Troops :* 				351 Troops 			 			 				*Offense Rating :* 				2730 			 			 				*Offense Training :* 				City Raider I 			 			 				*Defense Rating :* 				2536 			 			 				*Defense Training :* 				City Garrison I


----------

